# Newbie Question



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

What is considered a 1911? And why is it called that? :smt017


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

These are all 1911's
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2332

And, the Army started using the gun in the year 1911, so thats who it got its name.

Heres some more info for you
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1911


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the good info, drft. So if I'm understanding correctly, a 1911 is any semi-auto .45cal handgun?

Taking a wild guess, but by your screen name I take it you're into cars?



Mdnitedrftr said:


> These are all 1911's
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2332
> 
> And, the Army started using the gun in the year 1911, so thats who it got its name.
> ...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> Thanks for the good info, drft. So if I'm understanding correctly, a 1911 is any semi-auto .45cal handgun?


Not just any .45 cal handgun. It's a single action weapon and they normally have a certain style to them. With the companies all trying to outdo each other, they aren't always .45s, either. Go to a good gun shop during slow hours and ask a sales person to show you the ins and outs of a 1911 in true 1911 style. You'll leave knowing more about them you really wanted to know. LOL!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Interesting.. Going to have to look into that. Seems like there's a big community of 1911 enthusiasts here and other forums. Thanks!


SuckLead said:


> Not just any .45 cal handgun. It's a single action weapon and they normally have a certain style to them. With the companies all trying to outdo each other, they aren't always .45s, either. Go to a good gun shop during slow hours and ask a sales person to show you the ins and outs of a 1911 in true 1911 style. You'll leave knowing more about them you really wanted to know. LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> Interesting.. Going to have to look into that. Seems like there's a big community of 1911 enthusiasts here and other forums. Thanks!


It's one of the guns where it is almost a cult.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> It's one of the guns where it is almost a cult.


Almost? :smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Almost? :smt082


Yeah, you're right. It's like Glock and Sig... a full blown 1911 cult is out there! And it's huge in numbers!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Yeah, you're right. It's like Glock and Sig... a full blown 1911 cult is out there! And it's huge in numbers!


The Grand Pooba of 1911dom thanks you, he told me to tell ya'll:mrgreen: 
All hail Saint JMB:smt083


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> The Grand Pooba of 1911dom thanks you, he told me to tell ya'll:mrgreen:
> All hail Saint JMB:smt083


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey midntdrftr, I like that clip of Indianna Jones!
(Harrison Ford was sick the day that was shot, running fever, felt lousy, yet that didn't stop his sense of humor. That scene wasn't originally supposed to be a part of the moive, he just did it for the heck of it. Everyone loved it so they left it in. It was almost edited out though in the final release out of fears of not being 'politically and socially proper.' Fortunately they left it in.
Sorry to hi-jack this thread.)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> All hail Saint JMB:smt083


rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:

:smt023 :smt033


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*1911*

That wikipedia article will give you enough of the history. Most of what we refer to as 1911s today are 1911 clones patterned after the actual M1911 and or M1911-A1 pistols that made there debut in 1911. The modern versions have kept much of the basic design, but add or change certain features. The Colt modern reproductions aren't drastically different than the original. The Springfield U.S. GI is also designed without most of the modern tweaks.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_141/products_id/36102

Since the patent for the M1911 and M1911-A1 designs have long since expired everyone is pretty much free to borrow from the design as much as they wish. Due to the timeless popularity of the design there are literally dozens of companies making 1911 pattern pistols. It really says something about the genius of the design that a pistol born nearly one hundred years ago is the often the most common semi-auto in shooting competitions today.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The 1911 is the gold standard that all other pistols wish they could attain.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The 1911 is the gold standard that all other pistols wish they could attain.


Very true, especially when you see the quality of the *Nighthawk *series. Damn nice...

Another good site with 1911 info is http://www.m1911.org/


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Yeah, you're right. It's like Glock and Sig... a full blown 1911 cult is out there! And it's huge in numbers!


I'm a fulltime 1911 cult member... :smt023

After shooting one and now owning one, nothing else compares.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> I'm a fulltime 1911 cult member... :smt023
> 
> After shooting one and now owning one, nothing else compares.


Another disciple of The JMB religion!!:smt023 
The hope is someday to out number the disciples of shmuckhammad,which wont be too hard once the shooting starts:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for shedding some light, guys. I'm wondering if the local ranges here have any 1911's for me to rent. I'd like to experience it.
Thanks again!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Shmuckhammad !!!!*



scooter said:


> Another disciple of The JMB religion!!:smt023
> The hope is someday to out number the disciples of shmuckhammad,which wont be too hard once the shooting starts:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 +1 Agreed..Wait till you see the last wrap of the towel and shoot. That will put a Shmuckhammad in the bag everytime.:snipe: :supz:


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Think of the 1911 and a Chevy 350 engine,what do YOU want to do to it???? If you want a solid platform with parts you can get from everwhere then 1911 is the promised land,just like the 350 chevy. Thank you John M. Browning:smt1099 I own 2 and looking for #3:mrgreen: . J.R.


----------

